# HELP... Young Male goat is dying



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

Help...
I have a young male goat about 6 months that is not doing well at all.. I called the vet because he lost a lot of weight and has severe diarrhea. The Vet checked his stool and It was found he has a severe worm problem and also toxicida. I was giving him Ivermectin, but it didn't help. The vet told me to dispense the following: I have now been treating him for three days with Corid (6ml per day) and a single dosage of valbazen oral (1ml). When should I worm him again? After the initial meds on day one he went downhill quickly. The goat is now just laying down with no strength to move at all. He can barely lift his head and is only kicking a little bit. I am however able to give him water by a syringe, and I put goat grain in front of him and he is eating. Yesterday he ate about a full solo cup of grain, I have inside my heated barn laying on hay under a new house I built for them.

Yesterday the diarrhea stopped. When cleaning him up, I noticed a huge amount of worms in his stool. His stool was mostly white worms. Pretty disgusting&#8230;. This morning his poop was more solid but still large clumps/ balls. Does this mean he is on the upside of things? However, he still can't lift his head by himself. But this morning he took more water from me by the syringe and ate more grain. 

What type of high protein grain or food is out there that can get some more energy and fat on him quickly.

What else do I need to do to get this little guy back on his feet?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Is he anemic? What is his temp?


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

I am no expert at all. But I think you should give some probotics, and electrolytes. Hope he gains strength and gets better praying for you and him! Someone with more knowledge should chime in soon!


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

Forgot to mention, Yes he is getting about 5-10ml of Probios. or goats prefered. Twice daily.

Have not taken his temp.

Anemic, yes very his eye lids are white. Or aleast the day the vet saw him last week he was.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Take his temp and check lids if you can. I would also give red cell for anemia


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

What are red cell labeled as? I would buy this from the local Co-op or Tractor Supply.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

did the vet say what kind of worms? and fyi it's coccidia

if you're seeing white things in the poop. then it's tape worms. valbazen is 1 ml per 10 pounds- given orally; Treatment for tapeworms is when used 3 days in a row.

Corid can cause a thiamine deficiency, which can lead to polio. do you have some vit B on hand?

he shouldn't be having grains if he has the runs - hay and leafs only until his poops are solid. he needs electrolytes. link below for home made electrolytes. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/home-made-electrolytes-155895/

do you have a temp? do you have anything to help the anaemia - red cell or injectable iron?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

red cell is 6 cc per 100# double day one,,single doese for a week then once a week until color returns...you can get this in the horse area at tractor supply
you can use injecable iron, but keep a large syringe of benedryl handy in case he reacts to it...
do not use both red cell and injecable ..choose one

Vit. B 12 shots along with alflafa and green leaves will help him rebuild his red blood cells along with high protien feed once he is dry

mix 50/50 ACV and water and drench him 20 cc per day, this will help peed his recovery

with tape worms you need valbazen 3 days in a row 1 cc per 10# you may need to repeat , but I prefere to give 3 days between treatments

continue the probiotics...offer electrolytes...and keep and eye on his temp 101.5-103.5 is normal range


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I would get him started on Vit B-Complex (someone else will have to give you the dosage cause I cant remember) an red cell. Hes got a long road ahead of him.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

YES..!!..B complex is...

4-5 ccper 100# sub Q


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Agree with everything! We are watching another goat on a different thread, hopeful yours can too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't give the Fortified vit B complex or Thiamine, until he is finished with corid 5 day treatment, it will fight the corid from doing it's job.

With the Valbezen, do the 3 days in a row and give 10 days later as well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Pam is correct..Cocci feed off the thiamin, corid mimics thiamin and when the cocci digest it, they basically die of stavation...HOWEVER...You do need to have fortified B complex or thiamine handy...first sign of polio..he wil need it ASAP


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

what are the signs of polio?


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

Well today the poop is getting more normal, he is pooping large and small now. He is eating some hay, not much at all, and goat chow. I am giving him 6cc of corid for 21 days according to the vet. I didn't know they were tape worms, good to know, the vet just said they are WORMS. Where do I get the Vit B? What type of Iron do I get. 

Sorry im new to this and getting to know my little goat very well now.

This evening I gave him water by the syringe again and a handful of grain. It seams he likes grain much better than the hay at this point.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

21 days?? I usually only treat for FIVE, although I've been using Sulmet rather than Corid. But that seems like overkill, could possibly do more harm than good.

Tape worms are just one kind of worm they can get - one of the less dangerous ones. But they're easier to see in poop than the ones you should really be worried about. I'm surprised the vet didn't tell you what to treat for. 

Polio will present with neurological symptoms - blindness, loss of coordination, muscle weakness, paralyzation...


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Red Cell is used orally you can use a turkey baster or a needleless syringe to get it in his mouth.

fresh Blackberry leaves if you have them also help

I would really back off on the grain, grain can cause all kinds of problems when they are sick. Fresh greens and hay are the best for healing. Electrolytes and the probiotis are good. Overcoming the anemia will take awhile but the supplements that others are recommending are good. Goats LOVE grain, it is like chocolate is to us humans...we will eat ourselves sick if we could.



happybleats said:


> red cell is 6 cc per 100# double day one,,single doese for a week then once a week until color returns...you can get this in the horse area at tractor supply
> you can use injecable iron, but keep a large syringe of benedryl handy in case he reacts to it...
> do not use both red cell and injecable ..choose one
> 
> ...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Corid for 21 days is really going to deplete this little guy. I would love to be able to help you with a better treatment. If you can order a couple things...

This wipes out coccidia, you give one dose and then another dose 10 days later. You can give Vitamin B1 with it, which he does need since he's already down. http://horseprerace.com/toltrazuril...edient-of-Baycox®)/toltrazuril-for-epm-200ml/

Here's B1 http://horseprerace.com/vitamins/vitamin-b1-thiamine-injection-100ml/

You would give 3cc of the B1 and 3cc of fortified B complex that can be found at any feed store. Be sure to read on the B-complex and make sure it is high in B1 NOT B12.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with whats been said..Corid should not be used for 21 days...it should be a 5 day treatment...then stop...maybe the vet said retreat in 21 days?? once he is done with corid...give the vit. B complex..you can get this at tractor supply...as goat hiker said..you want it high in thiamin which should be 100 mg a least...
also stop all grain until he is normal..with all this going on he wil struggle to digest the feed...cause more issues...hay and graze and green leavesonly for now : )

best wishes


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Don't give the Fortified vit B complex or Thiamine, until he is finished with corid 5 day treatment, it will fight the corid from doing it's job.
> 
> With the Valbezen, do the 3 days in a row and give 10 days later as well.


Thanks Pam, I didn't know that! You learn something new everyday!


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I agree with whats been said..Corid should not be used for 21 days...it should be a 5 day treatment...then stop...maybe the vet said retreat in 21 days?? once he is done with corid...give the vit. B complex..you can get this at tractor supply...as goat hiker said..you want it high in thiamin which should be 100 mg a least...
> also stop all grain until he is normal..with all this going on he wil struggle to digest the feed...cause more issues...hay and graze and green leavesonly for now : )
> 
> best wishes


He wont eat Hay,and its coming into winter here and there are no green leaves anywhere. What other Greens can i give him? Lettuce? No grazing for this little guy, he is no mibile at all, he is just laying on te ground, no strength.

I have to combine eveything everyone is saying and go shopping.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Try alfalfa pellets. Mine will gobble it down like grain, but it has more of the fiber and protein they need instead of sugars. If he's really picky you can try soaking them in warm water, with a little molasses.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Cocci causes a lot of damage tot he intestines, which become infammed..this is painful for the goat...if you give him a bit of pepto it should sooth his tummy some, If you have access to banamine,this will help reduce the inflamation in the gut or adult tagament will also help reduce the inflamation......

try soaking Alfalfa pellets in water, add a bit of molasses for iron and drench him, use a turkey baster since the mix will be thick....Be sure he is hydrated...use the electrolytes, if he wont drink then drench him several cc several times a day...gettinghim up and moving is important..to do that he needs strength...

also check him for anemia...his bottom inner eye lids should be deep pink to red..if not he wil need help there too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Cathy and all.

For 21 days? No, No. A prevention type thing, would be every 21 days for 5 days, but never 21 days in a row. Glad you mentioned it, so we could correct it, that may of killed your goat giving it that long. 

Your welcome, yes Corid is a bit different.


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

Please explain the term drenching? is that just another way of saying to force feed him electrolytes.

As afar as the molassas is that just regular molassas from the grocery store?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..to drench means to use a syring or drench gun to give fluids down the hatch...with the alfalfa mush..you need a turkey baster since its thick..just place it behind the tongue and deliver it slow..making sure he swallows..
'Black strap molasses is best (more nutrients) but any Molasses will do...


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Corid for 21 days is really going to deplete this little guy. I would love to be able to help you with a better treatment. If you can order a couple things...
> 
> This wipes out coccidia, you give one dose and then another dose 10 days later. You can give Vitamin B1 with it, which he does need since he's already down. http://horseprerace.com/toltrazuril...edient-of-Baycox®)/toltrazuril-for-epm-200ml/
> 
> ...


So would the 3cc of B1 and the 3CC of B Complex that is high in B1 is that to much B1?

Someone else said no Fortified B Complex. Then Happybleats said to give B12 also.


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok so tomorrow will be day 5 of the CORID. I will stop after tomorrow. 

I did the initial wormer on saturday and another today. Do i need to do 3 in a row? or can i jsut do one more tomrorow and be done?

Still unsure about the shots of Vitamin B. weather its B1 or B12 i need to get. And do i start that tomorrow after the corid is done?

Ill be getting alfalfa pellets tonight and get working on those vs. the purina goat feed


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

How do you know how much to drench?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

if your goat has tape worms (i.e. rice looking things in the poop), you should do 3 days straight.

i'll let the more experienced ones comment about vit B...


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

So back to the Greens, since it winter time here, what are my options? Lettuce? or just the alfalfa.


Any concerns for my other goats that were out there with him? I did give them the worm meds jsut as a precaution. But they seam fine. Do i need to give them CORID as a prevention?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can't give too much B1 it is pretty much impossible. 

Here's why it's getting confusing. The B1 is to treat the fact that he is down and not eating and drinking well. It is to get his rumen going and stop the brain swelling from being down. 

The B-12 is someone else trying to treat the anemia that he has. This isn't a bad thing either. 

Both treatments can be used or whatever. If you go get a few B injectables, we can help you cover both bases.


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

so this little guy weighs about 15 pounds max. what are my doasges. He is all bone and skin. He has a long road ahead.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Alfalfa is great for greens. Leaf lettuce, romaine, celery. cucumbers, carrots, zucchini, etc. all in moderation of course.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

sokoservices said:


> so this little guy weighs about 15 pounds max. what are my doasges. He is all bone and skin. He has a long road ahead.


This is truly going to depend on what type of B vitamins you end up getting. The B I have is 150mgs of Thiamine. Nobody else on this sight has seen it or heard of it.

My shopping list would be
Thiamine 
Fortified B complex (high B1)
B-12

Then I would give 2cc of Thiamin to start him off.
Every 6 hours he would get 2cc of either Thiamin or B complex rotating like this
8 am Thiamin
2 pm B complex
8 pm Thiamin 
2 am B complex

He would get some B-12 once day, I have not used it and don't know the dosage. I believe Cathy (happybleats) has used it...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually weigh him. Don't guess. That truly makes a difference when giving meds and dewormer.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

b 12 is 4 cc per 100# like all B's its very hard to over give..he will pee out what he does not need...
for him being so tiny I would go with 1 cc...once daily...
B 12 is RX, so you will need to get it from a vet, however there is a B complex PLUS you can use instead of the B12 and B complex ...just do the B complex PLUS, if you can find it..it has plenty of the 12 in it and covers both the 12 and complex : )


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Actually weigh him. Don't guess. That truly makes a difference when giving meds and dewormer.


Easiest way to "weigh" the littles is to weigh yourself with goat, then weigh without goat. They don't do well standing on a scale.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This is why I was saying that it's easier to suggest a treatment after we know what you have available :grin: 

The main thing is to somehow inject at least 100mg of Thiamin in him every 6 hours and 100mg of B-12 once a day.


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

goathiker said:


> This is why I was saying that it's easier to suggest a treatment after we know what you have available :grin:
> 
> The main thing is to somehow inject at least 100mg of Thiamin in him every 6 hours and 100mg of B-12 once a day.


Heading to tractor supply now.

Ill report on my shoping list when I return.


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

After two tractor supplies and two co-ops all i was able to get was the following:
Durvet B complex
Alfalfa Pellets
electrolyte mix

Lastnight i drenched him with about 50cc of electrolyte and tried to give him some alfalfa pellets. He didnt want the pellets. I tried to crush them up, he still didnt want them. I offered some different hay and he was eating that.

This morning i offered him in a bowl the electrolte mixture, 16oz, he drank that by himself in less than a minute, i made another batch for him and he drank that also. I made a third bowl and he was not interested. I gave the last doasge of Corid this morning and also ano ther dosage of the worm meds. I tried to crush up the alfalfa into dust and make a paste and mix it with some electrolyte and he didnt want it. 

I had to leave for a while so i left him with a pile of alfalfa pellets, a bowl of electrolytes, and a pile of mashed up alfalfa mixed with electrolyte.
I now have him sitting up and i wedged some hay around him to keep him sitting up. His legs are like speghetti and he cant move very much. He does try and kick. He is holding his head up now.

Lets see how he does today.


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

Im going to place an order from the website suggested. Here is what i was looking at ordering tell me if i need all of this:

Vitamin Folic acid / B12
http://horseprerace.com/vitamins/folic-acid/b12-injection-100ml/

Vitamin B-1
http://horseprerace.com/vitamins/vitamin-b1-thiamine-injection-100ml/

Toltrazuril 200ml
http://horseprerace.com/toltrazuril...edient-of-Baycox®)/toltrazuril-for-epm-200ml/

Do i need Iron or copper for him?

Thanks
ERIK


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

excellent job!!..Your list looks good. I would order the copper. 

With the alfalfa pellets...wet them into mush with the electrolytes then feed them using a turkey baster...he might fight you, go slow so he can swallow...just place the tip in the side of the mouth and slide it back behind the tongue and deliver slowly...he needs food for strength. keep hay in front of him at all times ...

you are doing a great job here!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could also try putting some safflower or wheat germ oil on the pellets. The alfalfa pellets are new to him and the oil may make them more enticing.


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

Here is plain B12 Should i get this instead of the folic acid one.
http://horseprerace.com/vitamins/vitamin-b12-1000-injection-100ml/

Also here is the copper
http://horseprerace.com/blood-builders/caco-copper-injecton-100ml/

Are these the additional ones i should order?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im not sure about the B 12 vrs. folic acid..I think I would prefer the B 12 over the folic acid...but Wait for someone who has experiance in them chime in...on the copper I would get Copper bolus over the injectable...as for iron I keep Red Cell which is for horses and oral, on hand...there is iron injectable at TCS for pigs that many use succesffully
goats can react to iron injectable so keep a large syringe of benadryl handy ifyou go that route..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That vitamin B will work for now. I'd get him started on 2 cc every 6 hours of it.


----------



## sme3mis (May 15, 2013)

how is he?????


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

Not well. Not sure he will make it past today. He really turned for the worst lastnight. Tried to give him water and food earlier and he didnt want it. I tried to drench him and he was almost choking. Tried to put the alfalfa mush in his mouth and he rejected it.. im tring all I can. But just think he is to far gone.


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

Well the little guy gave up. 

I thank everyone for their support and educating me in taking care of my first sick goat. Now I know better what to do and look for.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im very sorry...you sure tried hard for him...hugs


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So sorry for your loss!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awww...i'm so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## rockytg (Sep 5, 2011)

I have been through this as well. It is not easy, I am sorry that you lost him.


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks everone. On to get more. This time im getting two Spanish goats. See my new thread. I think the doe is pregnant as per the previous owners. The buck and her have been together for a long time now so thats why they think she is pregnant. Im getting one buck and one doe.


----------

